# 2014 Ariens Review with Auto Turn



## ken53 (Nov 7, 2013)

So much interest in Auto Turn on the new Ariens, I thought I would post this link. This review has been recently updated Dec 17, 2013. Don't forget to watch the "video" and check out the "link" that addresses some perceived problems with Auto Turn.

For your convenience I posted the three links below.

2014 Ariens Deluxe 28 Snow Blower 921030 with Auto-Turn Review - MovingSnow.com

Problems With Ariens Auto-Turn Snow Blowers? - MovingSnow.com





 
Thanks for reading my post.

Ken


----------

